# [ connexion web ]  comme une saturation du reseau

## zeonnix95

Bonjour a tous 

Voila je me connecte avec une adresse statique à ma Box.

 je peux me connecter sur internet mais au bout d'un certain temps je suis bloqué,

 je ne peux plus transmettre de paquet sur internet donc time out ... , la commande netstat -taupe reste bloqué

ce qui me choque c'est que lors d'un ifconfig j'observe que txqueuelen est au maximum 1000 et sur le ligne RX ( réception ) tout les paquet reçu sont aussi en dropped ( peut être c'est normal ? ) 

au bout d'un certain temps , tout ce débloque la commande netstat -taupe m'affiche les connexion et je peux naviguer pour un certain instant, ainsi de suite... 

cela fais depuis plusieurs mois que j'ai le même problème malgré les recompilation noyau et les changement de valeur metric,..  de ifconfig changement de valeur dans sysctl.conf ...

sous red-hat c'est pareil mais j'avoue je reste plutôt sur gentoo 

je reste bloquer sur la situation , une chose est sûr c'est que mon câble fonctionne bien puisque  sous windows aucun souci 

Merci

----------

## guilc

A tout hasard, que dit un "wc -l /proc/net/nf_conntrack" ?

Ton netstat bloque ? ajoute donc un "-n" pour ne pas faire les résolutions DNS (c'est ça qui doit bloquer). qu'on voie un peu si y a pas quelques centaines de connexions dans un état pourri.

Sinon là comme ça, j'ai pas d'idée...

----------

## zeonnix95

coucou effectivement il semblerais qu'il y est un rapport 

en moyenne j'ai 100 dans nf_contrack 

lorsque internet ce fige j'ai 150 dans contrack et mes connection "nestat -taupen " sont en fin_wait ou time_wait 

Mais pas toujours .... 

au moment ou j'ecris ce message j'ai 18 dans nf_contrack et toutes ( 25)  mes connection etablished, pourtant impossible d'ouvrir une autre page web ( google.fr) dans mes onglets ... 

je vien de retomber a 6 dans nf_contrack et 3 connection etablished ( 2 pour les dns et gentoo.org) je peux desormé envoyer le message 

Merci

----------

## guilc

100 ou 150 c'est TRÈS peu. Ça ne vient donc pas d'une saturation de la table de connection tracking (qui contient 65536 connexions par défaut).

Le TIME_WAIT, c'est normal, c'est l'état d'une connexion mise à mort, ça ne consomme pas de ressources, ça ne bloque rien. De mémoire, une socket fermée reste 60s dans cet état avant de disparaître. Pendant ce délai, elle peut éventuellement être recyclée (pour réouvrir une connexion TCP plus vite).

FIN_WAIT c'est une connexion pas complètement close (attente du paquet TCP final), mais à moins qu'il y en ait plusieurs milliers, ce n'est absolument pas un problème.

Toutes ces valeurs que tu donnes sont extrêmement faibles. On est très loin de saturer un quelconque buffer !

Bref, en terme de volume de connexions, absolument rien d'anormal.

Faut chercher ailleurs ! Et j'ai pas d'idée là...

C'est quoi comme box ? Ca pourrait être une saleté (vu la qualité des box FAI...) qui n'aime pas certains paramètres tcp utilisés par Linux et pas windows...

----------

## El_Goretto

Comme l'a suggéré guilc, pour mettre hors de cause la box, pourrais-tu refaire ton mini-test de charge ( :Smile: ) depuis ton LAN, plutôt que depuis l'extérieur? Bien sûr, dans l'idée que ta box ne serve pas à router ton traffic LAN non plus  :Smile: 

----------

